
Europe's Largest IT Company To Ban Internal Email - creativityhurts
http://slashdot.org/story/11/11/29/0232205/europes-largest-it-company-to-ban-internal-email?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=twitter
======
epo
On a similar note, many years ago I worked for the research labs of a European
telco. The head of the lab decreed that we should strive to go paperless and
bragged that he had achieved this himself in his own office. Indeed he had,
his secretary however, couldn't move for filing cabinets.

There was also a harsh quota on email storage to prevent people hoarding 'old,
useless' emails. This, inevitably, increased the amount of stuff printed out
'just in case'.

Shortly before leaving I opined loudly in a meeting where this was raised that
the paperless office made as much sense as the paperless toilet. Didn't solve
anything but was enjoyable in a naughty boy sense.

------
helen842000
They cite that their employees get 200+ emails a day. Yet they want them to
revert to a chat based system.

They'll still get the same amount of communication but be expected to give an
immediate response.

How long will it be before people just mark themselves as "Away" and treat
their IM's as a new mailbox.

------
mark_l_watson
The worse use of email: having automated build and test systems email every
little status change and hiccup. I would much rather have a web app with a
concise status/warning, etc. display. On the other hand, I like to work
uninterrupted so I often turn off email clients, Skype, and my cellphone
anyway.

------
DennisP
I'm an old fart, but I don't get why so many people don't see the advantages
of asynchronous communication.

------
pasbesoin
Reminds me of the moronic edicts I used to have to deal with.

